# Ssd m.2 sata and ssd nvme pcie slot compatibility



## starlink99 (Sep 22, 2020)

hi, currently i have apacer ssd 480gb m.2 sata and just bought an Asus Prime B550m-A motherboard, somehow this motherboard has 2 m.2 (socket 3) that's design looks like for ssd nvme pcie only. My question is can the apacer 480gb ssd m.2 sata use the ssd nvme slot and will it work ? thank you

item : 
APACER SSD M.2 2280 SATA III 480GB
MOTHERBOARD ASUS PRIME B550M-A AMD A4


----------



## Vya Domus (Sep 22, 2020)

Strangely on the website they say both slots are M key however they list them as being also SATA compatible which makes no sense because M means PCIe only.

I guess they both work with SATA and are M&B.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 22, 2020)

Was it too hard to look up the board specs? Also, please be more specific with regards to the SSD, as without a model name/number it's impossible to say if it'll work or not.

If the drive is B&M keyed it should work. If it's B only, it won't fit.







*Total supports 2 x M.2 slot(s) and 4 x SATA 6Gb/s ports
3rd Gen AMD Ryzen™ Processors :*
1 x M.2_1 socket 3, with M Key, Type 2242/2260/2280/22110(PCIE 4.0 x4 and SATA modes) storage devices support
*3rd Gen AMD Ryzen™ with Radeon™ Graphics Processors :*
1 x M.2_1 socket 3, with M Key, Type 2242/2260/2280/22110(PCIE 3.0 x4 and SATA modes) storage devices support
*AMD B550 Chipset :*
1 x M.2_2 socket 3, with M Key, Type 2242/2260/2280 (PCIE 3.0 x4 and SATA modes) storage devices support
4 x SATA 6Gb/s port(s),
Support Raid 0, 1, 10





						PRIME B550M-A｜Motherboards｜ASUS Global
					






					www.asus.com


----------



## starlink99 (Sep 22, 2020)

Vya Domus said:


> Strangely on the website they say both slots are M key however they list them as being also SATA compatible which makes no sense because M means PCIe only.
> 
> I guess they both work with SATA and are M&B.


yeah after look at the mobo manual it makes me wonder too...


----------



## bonehead123 (Sep 22, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Was it too hard to look up the board specs? Also, please be more specific with regards to the SSD, as without a model name/number it's impossible to say if it'll work or not.
> 
> If the drive is B&M keyed it should work. If it's B only, it won't fit.
> 
> ...




*^^THIS^^*

Spec it first, or weep it 2nd, hehehehe


----------



## starlink99 (Sep 22, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Was it too hard to look up the board specs? Also, please be more specific with regards to the SSD, as without a model name/number it's impossible to say if it'll work or not.
> 
> If the drive is B&M keyed it should work. If it's B only, it won't fit.
> 
> ...


i do look at it, its just i am not sure. Sorry if the ssd model description i wrote not detail enough and thanks for the image reference of ssd types it help.



bonehead123 said:


> *^^THIS^^*
> 
> Spec it first, or weep it 2nd, hehehehe


okay got it, thanks.


----------



## starlink99 (Sep 25, 2020)

so here is a bit late update, i tried 3 days ago and it does work just fine. Thank you


----------

